# SFS- fixing a mispick when packing?



## OfficePlant (Apr 16, 2021)

Question for the fulfillment folks out there- is there a way to fix picking errors during the pack process? I had an issue tonight where I picked a factory-sealed case pack of three items, but didn’t open the case pack to verify it (absolutely my error- I had picked several other cases without issue at this point). I put in ePick that I had three items. 

However, when I opened the case to pack it for ship, it only had two items in it. At this point, is there a way to fix the error so the guest isn’t expecting three items but only getting two? There wasn’t more of the item in the store. Thanks!


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 16, 2021)

So it is not a mix pick in the sense of dc error. You should be able to cancel one out of the 3 when you get to prepping .


----------



## OfficePlant (Apr 17, 2021)

Ah! I didn’t realize the prep step had options to correct errors. I’ll look for them next time.


----------



## spottymcspot (Apr 17, 2021)

Can u still swipe left on the picture of the item during the packing screen to cancel the item? It's been a while since I've checked. If so you can insert a partial quantity and it will cancel what you dont have.


----------



## OfficePlant (Apr 17, 2021)

I didn’t know swiping would do anything- I’ll check the next time I prep.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Apr 18, 2021)

You can't do it while prepping, only packing, but I would open any box that is not the actual box for the item before starting to pack to catch errors like these. You'll either have to grab it from the floor yourself or have someone else do it, but you can still cancel the unit while packing like spottymcspot said


----------

